# [KERNEL] RAM de 2GO (Résolu)

## y0ug

Voilà j'ai 2GB de ram et le system en detecte que 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> desktop ~ # free -m
> 
>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> ...

 

Ces sur une installation nouvelle le kernel et compilé a la main donc je pense que j'ai oublié une option mais j'arrive pas a trouver donc si ces dejà arriver a quelqu'un.

MerciLast edited by y0ug on Sun Nov 18, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dumble

Faut activer le support pour 4Go de RAM

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Il faut que tu actives l'option CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G dans le kernel.

----------

## y0ug

Merci.

J'avais vu cette option mais je pensais pas que je devais l'appliquer car je n'avais que 2GO de ram mais j'avais oublié le swap   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Le swap n'a rien à voir la dedans.

Sans l'option, le kernel reconnaît 860 Mo et des poussières, que t'aies 1 ou 145 Go de RAM.

----------

## anigel

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sans l'option, le kernel reconnaît 860 Mo et des poussières, que t'aies 1 ou 145 Go de RAM.

 

 :Shocked:  tu l'as acheté où ton bouzin Temet ????

 :Laughing: 

----------

## y0ug

Bon ces bon a savoir que ces +/- 860MO max sans l'option.

merci a tous

----------

## gbetous

Ouais, d'ailleurs faudra qu'ils commencent à réfléchir à inverser l'option, pour proposer une option "low mem" (je suppose que de désactiver ce 4Go doit faire gagner qques ko au noyau ???), vu que 1Go commence à être vraiment très courant.

----------

## geekounet

Je crois que c'est surtout une histoire de taille de pointeur (pour ça d'ailleurs que cette option n'existe pas en 64bit), et dans ce cas là cette option n'a pas un impact minime  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Je me rappelle avoir lu qu'avec 1 Go de ram, il vaux mieux ne pas l'activer et s'assoir sur 100 Mo o_O', c'est pour dire.

Bon, avec 1Go tout rond, y a un patch pour ça (qui est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dans mon ck-sources).

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je me rappelle avoir lu qu'avec 1 Go de ram, il vaux mieux ne pas l'activer et s'assoir sur 100 Mo o_O', c'est pour dire.

 

C'était vrai pour le 2.4 mais pas pour le 2.6 :

Voir ici un post de Con Kolivas :

 *Quote:*   

> I would recommend not using high mem support with 1Gb ram and sacrifice 128Mb unless you are running 2.6. If you are running 2.6 it is fine to enable high mem with 1Gb ram.

 

(et ça n'a pas l'air limité aux ck-sources !  :Wink:  )

----------

## Temet

Ah merci!

Ceci dit, j'ai pas activé le highmem et mon Go est reconnu avec les ck-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Ouais, on peut aussi utilise le mini-patch de Con Kolivas :

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/ck/patches/2.6/2.6.22/2.6.22-ck1/patches/kconfig-expose_vmsplit_option.patch

Qui ne fait que faire apparaitre le menu pour activer le 1G lowmem (pas de patch de code, juste le menu de make menuconfig est modifié)

----------

